# Stolen in nottingham



## napkin91 (Jun 11, 2013)

Last night at around 6pm my friend had his two lurchers taken from him by some guys in a ford transit hitop van which was brown. Reg: BG03WYV. Both dogs are still quite young being under a year and all we want is for their safe return. Van thought to be registered in Leeds but seen in staffordshire yesterday morning. Please share this information


----------

